# binks #7 spray gun?



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

is a binks #7 bottom feed gun any good?


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

One of the best conventional guns ever made.
My friend who owns a body shop still prefers his Binks 7
over all the others.
You can spray just about anything pretty good with that gun.
Don't believe anybody that says differntly.
I have one, they're a great gun


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

good gun....old school but good gun.......


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

--------LUXURIOU$LAC
my favorite gun.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

cool, i sniped someone on ebay at the last minute to nab it for $76.00....I heard they are a great gun for flakes candy, primer,clear etc!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jcclark_@Jan 9 2008, 02:21 PM~9648861
> *One of the best conventional guns ever made.
> My friend who owns a body shop still prefers his Binks 7
> over all the others.
> ...


cool, i cant wait to try it out!


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

I have a real nice Binks 7, it's a special edition with a 
basecoat/clearcoat cap designation and is gold anodized in color.
It's a great spraying gun.
The only reason I don't use it is because I have an Iwata HVLP
that sprays just as good (or better) and it's so much easier to clean up.
And I like the gravity cup on my HVLP.
If it wasn't for that, I'd be useing the Binks :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

A CLASSIC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They work great .......


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

i havent heard that name in a long time when i worked in body and paint all we used was binks and devilbis


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

between the binks #7 and the devilbus JGA you got the 2 best "old school" guns, fuckin cannons!!! conventional always did atomize very well IMO, thats why i love my PLUS gun, its kinda inbetween conventional and hvlp, leaning towards conventional though.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 11 2008, 12:01 AM~9664123
> *between the binks #7 and the devilbus JGA you got the 2 best "old school" guns, fuckin cannons!!! conventional always did atomize very well IMO, thats why i love my PLUS gun, its kinda inbetween conventional and hvlp, leaning towards conventional though.
> *


think if i changed the tip to 2.0 threw 2 marbles in it would shoot some .015 flake?


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

I sure would think so :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 11 2008, 09:26 AM~9667290
> *think if i changed the tip to 2.0 threw 2 marbles in it would shoot some .015 flake?
> *


oh 4 sho!! with ease!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socal (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 10 2008, 10:01 PM~9664123
> *between the binks #7 and the devilbus JGA you got the 2 best "old school" guns, fuckin cannons!!! conventional always did atomize very well IMO, thats why i love my PLUS gun, its kinda inbetween conventional and hvlp, leaning towards conventional though.
> *


damn i remember when i was a kid that was all they had in the shop. my boss always had a #7 loaded with lacquer primer and sprayed all his paints with a JGA.
i still have two of his Bink's #7's he gave me and my first gun was a JGA my dad bought me, when i was 15. remember the old binks airbrushes?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 11 2008, 06:26 PM~9667290
> *think if i changed the tip to 2.0 threw 2 marbles in it would shoot some .015 flake?
> *





man if that's that huge ass flake that i saw on here it is bigger than HOK 1/64th i would say no but good luck anyway :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 14 2008, 12:38 AM~9687377
> *man if that's that huge ass flake that i saw on here it is bigger than HOK 1/64th i would say no but good luck anyway :biggrin:
> *


i think 015 is standard size?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 13 2008, 10:09 PM~9687638
> *i think 015 is standard size?
> *


CORRECT


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

.015 comes out of a 1.8 pretty easy, should come out of the 2.0 with no problem


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 14 2008, 09:20 PM~9695214
> *.015 comes out of a 1.8 pretty easy, should come out of the 2.0 with no problem
> *


sweet, im going to try some soon!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

There ya go Billy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 15 2008, 02:51 PM~9701327
> *There ya go Billy!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------

